# still playing with the laser



## NewLondon88 (Jul 29, 2011)

I should get a job..
Trying out some things for displays for shows. This will work as is, but I'm
looking to find acrylic hinges and probably put a center panel in the back so
it isn't quite as open. Mirror, maybe?


----------



## LEAP (Jul 29, 2011)

Charlie,
 It looks Tres Cool as is. plus without a back you can keep an eye on what the customers are doing.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks nice Charlie, easy breakdown and storage, very sanitary display.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder about things falling out the back, that's all. But yeah.. part of the
idea is to break down and store easily. I know shows can be a pain, trying
to move cabinets wouldn't be fun.. and there's only so much space you
can take up horizontally.. This stores pretty flat and can wrap in a sheet of
builder's paper or a small blanket.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 29, 2011)

Smoke grey plexiglass,  provides a visual barrier from the front to allow your customer to focus on the pens and still allows you to see through it.


----------



## pfde4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Why not make acrylic hinges? They are pretty straight forward in wood and i think easier in acrylic.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 29, 2011)

probably true.. but I've seen pin hinges (which I can't make) that were
only a couple of dollars.. I'd spend hours trying to make them.
I like the smoke idea..


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like you are making some real good use out of the laser, and the stuff from last meeting as well.
Glad for you man


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 29, 2011)

Good to see Charlie, well done, Amos


----------



## Just_Shorthairs (Jul 29, 2011)

this is the site where i get my hinges
http://www.sdplastics.com/smallacrylichinges.html


----------



## holmqer (Jul 29, 2011)

Good job on the display, I think smoked horizontals would look nice.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks peeples..
Jerry.. that worked out nicely. Making shaped keychains.. but I was
reminded to test each unmarked strip first. Some of them burst
into flames. 
Those hinges look like just what I need, except for the minimum!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 30, 2011)

Charlie, Your problem is that you should be in bed at 6:30AM, of course that is my time but still too early. :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 30, 2011)

oh, I'm still playing..


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks nice, a black mirror in back would be awesome.


----------



## beachlover (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Charlie, I was wandering @ ebay, saw these and thot of you.
Cheers


----------



## JRay8 (Aug 1, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> I should get a job..
> Trying out some things for displays for shows. This will work as is, but I'm
> looking to find acrylic hinges and probably put a center panel in the back so
> it isn't quite as open. Mirror, maybe?


 
tap plastics has the hinges.
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/category.php?bid=12&PHPSESSID=201108010422461644375426


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good hits on the hinges, thanks!  I'd found them, but shipping can be
a bit steep for only an item or to .. need to wait till I can put together
a decent order. Plus, I'd like to get the type of hinge that allows you 
to just lower the panel/hinge into the socket. (I forget the name of that
type .. flag hinge, maybe?)

ps .. Jeff .. I'm trying to figure a way to do that right now. The one I
made was meant to stand on a table (for shows and such) but I got
a call to make one to mount on a wall .. that should need a back panel.
So .. how to attach it? I'm working on it..


----------

